# first equipment



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

hit it and shred it dude, dont worry so much. have fun on your new board, and if you feel you need an upgrade when you get better, just wait you wont tell the difference at the beginning


----------



## thenewguy (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks man i guess just starting out it really doesnt matter to much. if i stick with this, which im sure i will, ill probably upgrade the year after next


----------

